# ISO:  Flavored water recipes



## ncage1974

Anyone know or made flavored water before? I love the taste of those flavored waters that have come on the scene in the last few years like "fruit H20". I would sure like to make them at home and as a plus there is no calories, no caffeine, ect. I have been googling around with no luck.

thanks,
ncage


----------



## Katie H

Not to mean any offense, but isn't lemonade flavored water?  One of the ways I enjoy water (and I HATE water) is to squeeze some fresh lemon juice into it, then pour it over ice.

I suppose because I don't really care for water, naked, and didn't grow up with flavored drinks, I haven't established a taste for all the new flavored water products.


----------



## ncage1974

Katie E said:
			
		

> Not to mean any offense, but isn't lemonade flavored water?  One of the ways I enjoy water (and I HATE water) is to squeeze some fresh lemon juice into it, then pour it over ice.
> 
> I suppose because I don't really care for water, naked, and didn't grow up with flavored drinks, I haven't established a taste for all the new flavored water products.


Well sorry i guess i wasn't more specific. I guess you could consider coke as flavored water in essence . These are water beverages with just a hint of fruit taste so it taste. A good example would be fruit H20 and gatorade propel. They are not fruit drinks like fruit punch or lemonaide. Its just water with a hint of fruit flavor (its actually clear) if that makes any sense. Its like cherry coke...its really coke with a "hint" of cherry flavor.


----------



## Katie H

Okay, gottcha!


----------



## mad_evo99

I like Kool-Aid, specifically Black Cherry.

On the flavored clear water though, have you tried anything? Experimentation might get it, like maybe try simmering water with your choice of fruit in it. Or just soak the fruit over night in the fridge.


----------



## ncage1974

mad_evo99 said:
			
		

> I like Kool-Aid, specifically Black Cherry.
> 
> On the flavored clear water though, have you tried anything? Experimentation might get it, like maybe try simmering water with your choice of fruit in it. Or just soak the fruit over night in the fridge.



No i was thinking on trying some splenda and i have some peach flavoring concentrate for tea that is sugar free. Maybe it would turn out. I don't know.


----------



## mad_evo99

Sounds pretty good, let us know how it tastes.


----------



## TATTRAT

ummm...................................anything using water as a sub-straight, that is drinkable, is a flavors water, right?

In that case, I like Bourbon.

And don't eat yellow snow.


As for water, with a hint of flavor, ......................well I haven't "made it" but Budweiser, or any domestic, minus the micro brews


----------



## babyhuggies

hello ncage1974

well i went looking and found a site that has many ideas that a person can do at home.When you scroll down the page you will come to the recipes
On (Not) Loving Water by Victoria Wesseler for CDKitchen.com
hope it helps


----------



## GB

What about just putting a drop or two of flavored oil in your water?


----------



## Candocook

I was going to suggest what GB did--oils are available at craft stores.


----------



## caligirl

*water recipes*

i came across this board looking for water recipes too. i was just searching google and saw that there's a book of water recipes on amazon.com -- it's called cool waters or somethign similar. if i buy it i will let everyone know if it has good recipes.


----------



## Yakuta

As GB indicated a flavored oil will do it.  

In India flavored waters have been commonly used (long before they became a rage in the west).  

The difference is that given the heat there, a lot of people like water with a hint of some floral essence.  Rose and Kewra (another extremely aromatic flower) is fairly common. 

I have seen oil based essences sold in orange, strawberry, rose, kewra  flavors.  They are readily available in Indian stores.  You can add them to water.  They have no sweetness just aroma.


----------



## jennyema

How can you get an oil-based essence to emulsify in the water?

Won't it just float on top?

I think they make alcohol or water based flavor essences but I am not sure where to find them.


----------



## CasperImproved

One thing I do is add a bit of real juice to water. If you start out with a "sweet" juice like apple, it goes a long way with just plain water. 

I have a refrigerator with a good filter system for the water & ice, so I use the filtered water with about 25% juice. Cuts down on calories, sugar intake, and the over sweetness of the juice.

Bob


----------



## Vanilla Bean

babyhuggies said:


> hello ncage1974
> 
> well i went looking and found a site that has many ideas that a person can do at home.When you scroll down the page you will come to the recipes
> On (Not) Loving Water by Victoria Wesseler for CDKitchen.com
> hope it helps


 
Thank you for the link.  There are couple ideas on there I like!


----------



## Toots

Have you ever had spa water - has cucumbers, limes or lemons floating in the water, it tastes great.  I need to try making it at home sometime.  I love the fresh flavor.


----------



## MostlyWater

A friend puts a sliced lime and lemon in a great big pitcher.  It does taste great !!!


----------

